# Chip and Nick's Horsey Christmas Carols



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Chip: Hello, we're Chip and Nick!

Nick: Hi there! We would like to share some of our Christmas Carols with you.

Chip: HORSEY Christmas Carols.

Nick: Yeah, you don't have the monopoly on holidays, yanno.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

*Jingle Bells*

Dashing through the snow
I’m harnessed to this sleigh
And darn it’s freezing cold
We’ve been out here all day!
Bells on my tail ring,
They’re driving me insane.
I waited till they snuggled up,
Then pulled out on the reins!

Oh jingle bells, jingle bells
Jingle all the way!
They think this stuff is so much fun
I’m thinking of my hay, hey!
Jingle bells, jingle bells
I’m heading for the barn!
If they want to smooch all day
Then do it where it’s warm!

We circled round this pond
A dozen times or more
Their buddies piled on
My feet are getting sore!
If they don’t have the sense
To put the horse away,
I just might jump that fence up there
And shake them off the sleigh!

Oh jingle bells, jingle bells
Jingle all the way!
They think this stuff is so much fun
I’m thinking of my hay, hey!
Jingle bells, jingle bells
I’m heading for the barn!
If they want to smooch all day
Then do it where it’s warm!


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

*Carol of the Oats*

(sung to Carol of the Bells)

Carol of the Oats

Hark how the oats,
Sweet golden oats,
All seem to say,
Eat me today!

Feed Time is here,
Oats coming near,
For me and Nick,
Please get here quick!

Sweet crunchy sound.
Give me a pound.
I pace my stall.
Kick at the wall.

Gaily they sing!
My bucket rings!
As they’re poured in
To my feed bin!

Merry, merry, merry, merry Oats!
Merry, merry, merry, merry Oats!
I munch on them,
On without end,
Their joyful call, to every stall
Munchie, munchie! Munchie, munchie!


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

*Deck the Stalls*

Deck the stalls with boughs of holly, Fa-la-la-la-la, La-la-la-la!
Tis the season to be jolly, Fa-la-la-la-la, La-la-la-la!
Bring me now some hay to munch on, Fa-la-la-la-la, La-la-la-la!
For Breakfast, Supper and for Luncheon, Fa-la-la-la-la, La-la-la-la!

See the haybags here before us, Fa-la-la-la-la, La-la-la-la!
Fill them up and sing the chorus, Fa-la-la-la-la, La-la-la-la!
Next fill up my empty manger, Fa-la-la-la-la, La-la-la-la!
Come right in, don’t be a stranger, Fa-la-la-la-la, La-la-la-la!

Kiss me, love me, hug me, squeeze me, Fa-la-la-la-la, La-la-la-la!
I’m your horse, so you must feed me, Fa-la-la-la-la, La-la-la-la!
If you don’t, well then, by golly, Fa-la-la-la-la, La-la-la-la!
I will start in on the holly, Fa-la-la-la-la…La-la…La-la!


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Bumping up for the Christmas season!


----------

